# Need some 1/2”-28 TPI threaded rod



## Jfleisher (May 3, 2020)

Hi,

I sold my lathe a while back and have not replaced it yet. I have a need for some 1/2”-28 threaded rod and I’ve had no luck finding a supplier. Does anyone have a link to a source for this? Steel preferred, but brass would also work.

Alternatively, would anyone be willing to thread me a piece about 12” long? I can do PayPal.

thanks,

John Fleisher


----------



## 4ssss (May 3, 2020)

Will this help you out?









						1/2 X 28 Threaded Rod, 20 TPI with Oil Finish - Dsuban Spring
					

1/2 X 28 Threaded Rod, 20 TPI with Oil Finish. These rods have ''cold rolled threads'' and have multiple applications and uses.




					www.dsuban.com


----------



## Jfleisher (May 3, 2020)

Not 1/2-28. I found 1/4-28, and 1/2-20. That ad above is 20 tpi, not 28.


----------



## JimDawson (May 3, 2020)

I know you are looking for a 12 inch piece, but does the final use require the full 12 inches?  McMaster has 1/2-28 bolts fully threaded in 1.5 inch lengths.  That's all I can find.  https://www.mcmaster.com/92620a127


----------



## ErichKeane (May 3, 2020)

I could make you one if you want.  Not sure I have any 1/2" steel rod long enough, but if I could get 14" or so of something, I could turn it for you.


----------



## ErichKeane (May 3, 2020)

Also, found this if it helps: https://www.truckspring.com/suspension-parts/hardware/steel-threaded-rod/1-2-inch/TH-12X28.aspx

Woops! Thats 28 inches long, not TPI!


----------



## Chipper5783 (May 4, 2020)

Cutting a long thread on a skinny rod is a worthy undertaking.  It is tricky, because it is impossible to eliminate the tool push (have to use a follower rest).  As Jim pointed out, could you get away with shorter pieces - 2 pieces 6" long will be much easier than one piece 12" long (even that is pushing it - have about 3" or 4" long).  What is the final application?


----------



## dpb (May 4, 2020)

If I was doing this, my thought would be to single point the first several threads, and then use a die to cut the remaining.


----------



## cathead (May 4, 2020)

I see there are 1/2 by 28 tap and die sets on E-Bay for about $13.00.  If I were to make a 12 inch piece, I would
single point it in the lathe and run the die over it for accuracy.  My lathes are old but have done this before
when I needed real long threads.  And as Chipper said, a follower rest would be needed.


----------



## Jfleisher (May 4, 2020)

I’ve got a tap and die on order for future use. I can use shorter (2”) pieces for what I have in mind, I just thought it would be easier to get one long piece and cut it myself. The McMaster bolts are a possibility, but almost 9$ each is a deal killer.


----------



## ErichKeane (May 4, 2020)

I would think that tailstock support and a couple extra spring-passes would make it not require a follow rest.  That said, if you need it in 2" increments, it probably makes that point moot, since someone could do 6" pieces or something.


----------



## ddickey (May 4, 2020)

Delete


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (May 4, 2020)

I just got 36" of stainless threaded rod (3/8" 16TPI) for $11 on Amazon.


----------



## Dhal22 (May 4, 2020)

I have off the shelf 1/2" all thread  (plenty) at my shop,  no idea what thread count it is.


----------



## ErichKeane (May 5, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> I have off the shelf 1/2" all thread  (plenty) at my shop,  no idea what thread count it is.


1/2-13 and 1/2-20 are the UNC and UNF sizes, so I'd suspect it is one of those two.

1/2-28 is a pretty unusual thread unfortunately.  I've only ever seen it used in threaded barrels (though I'm sure its used elsewhere), and never in allthread.


----------

